# are my Ps too small?????



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

My Ps are about 2.5-3inches...Are they too small still???...and when will they be big enough....sry if i asked a question taht was already asked


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

piranahjones said:


> My Ps are about 2.5-3inches...Are they too small still???...and when will they be big enough....sry if i asked a question taht was already asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes they r


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

yah, you got problems with that.
btw, too small for what?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

do u mean to small for sex? well they are, they are still juvies. thats like two 6 years olds doing it.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

do u mean to small for sex? well they are, they are still juvies. thats like two 6 years olds doing it.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

5.5 - 6''

1.5 - 2 years old...


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

Alright..thanks for the info


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

oojit said:
 

> do u mean to small for sex? well they are, they are still juvies. thats like two 6 years olds doing it.
> [snapback]937550[/snapback]​


Eeeeewwww!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

B. Rodgers


----------



## 357 (Feb 25, 2003)

Way...Way...to..small..plus RBP are a dime a dozen.


----------

